# Growth Hormone Releasing Hexapeptide (GHRP-6)



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2011)

*Growth Hormone Releasing Hexapeptide (GHRP-6)*
_by Anthony Roberts_

GHRP-6 is a peptide in the growth factor family.  It has strong effect on the release of Growth Hormone (GH).  Its main use is to promote food intake by stimulating hunger and aid in energy metabolism.   It can be used in the treatment of GH deficiency as well  as cachexia, eating disorders and obesity.


Background

Although still relatively new, peptides have recently become popular as performance enhancing drugs.  GHRP-6 is currently available from a few research companies.


Action

The major side effect accompanied by the use of GHRP-6 is a significant increase in appetite due to a stimulating the release of Ghrelin, a peptide which is released naturally in the lining of the stomach and increases hunger and gastric emptying. 

GHRP-6 causes stimulation of the anterior pituitary gland which ultimately causes an increase in GH release.  Since GHRP-6 acts directly on the feedback loop which signals the inhibition of GH release, when natural GH secretion has been inhibited by long term synthetic use, GHRP-6 can be used to re-stimulate the natural production of GH.   GHRP-6 also affects the central nervous system, by protecting neurons as well as increasing strength in a way very similar to the way certain steroids in the Dihydrotestosterone family do.

Benefits of increased Growth Hormone levels through GHRP-6 stimulation include:  an increase in strength, muscle mass and body fat loss, rejuvenation and strengthening of joints, connective tissue and bone mass. Enhanced GH secretion also leads to the liver secreting more IGF-1 (Insulin-Like Growth Factor 1), which is thought to be the primary anabolic mechanism of action for Growth Hormone.


Technical Data

It has also been discovered that when GHRP-6 and insulin are used simultaneously, GH response to GHRP-6 is increased (1). A recent study in normal mice showed significant differences in body composition, muscle growth, glucose metabolism, memory and cardiac function in the mice being administered the GHRP-6 (2).  There are still many questions regarding this fairly new compound, scientists are hoping with to gain a better clinical understanding of the peptide through further research over the next few years.


User Notes

I used this stuff at a dose of 500-600 mcg/day for awhile and found that the weight gain (mostly from an increase in my appetite) was far too great. I gained a ton of weight (on par with the most potent anabolics) but it wasn???t pretty.

The effects on my joints were very beneficial at that dose also, but I didn???t really find much of a drop off when I lowered the dose to 100-200 mcg/day. In fact, I have a sprinter friend who ran a personal best with a combination of low dose GHRP-6 (100-150 mcg/day or so) and Anavar (20 mgs); that wouldn???t be a huge deal but for the fact that this was done while rehabilitating an injury!

On the other hand, even that low dose was too much for a figure competitor I know, who gained far too much weight from using GHRP-6 and ultimately had to discontinue using it after only a couple weeks.

Although this stuff can have GH-like effects, the weight increase makes any possible fat burning effects almost unnoticeable. For a bulking cycle, and at the price, it???s almost a must-have, if you???re looking to gain a ton of weight or trying to rehab an injury.


References

   1. Penlava, A, et. al. Effect of growth hormone (GH)-releasing hormone (GHRH), atropine, pyridostigmine, or hypoglycemia on GHRP-6-induced GH secretion in man.J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 1993 Jan;76(1):168-71.
   2. Adeghate, E. & Ponery, A.S. (2002) Ghrelin stimulates insulin secretion from the pancreas of normal and diabetic rats. Journal of Neuroendocrinology, 14, 555560.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 14, 2011)

Good post 

-T


----------

